# Is there a way?



## Hillcrest (Mar 28, 2011)

Is there a way to find out where everyone is from without going to each memebers info? Like what country and what state or city etc?
Thanks
Karen


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=6131


----------

